# EPC light on a 2006 Volkswagen Jetta



## mariix (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm having problems with my 2006 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5, the EPC light came on yesterday and when I accelerated it would not speed up. The RPM's stayed at 2,000. Can someone PLEASE HELP


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

mariix said:


> I'm having problems with my 2006 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5, the EPC light came on yesterday and when I accelerated it would not speed up. The RPM's stayed at 2,000. Can someone PLEASE HELP


I would say that you should probably get the car scanned... See if anyone in your area can VAGCOM it for you.. If nothing else, you can go to AutoZone, who I think will scan it for free. One caveat, I have heard, is the codes Autozone returns can "sometimes" be misleading...


----------

